# [Solved] ath9k connection problem

## The Doctor

This is rather awkward, but my wifi isn't working. My computer has been on Ethernet for six months or so, so this has gone unnoticed. Now my computer has moved and cannot be connected via Ethernet.

ath9k has been built into the kernel, and as a module. Wicd has completely failed to find a wireless network that my laptop sees quite clearly. Windows 7 on the desktop also sees this network. The only test I can think of is to use ifconfig. here is the result:

```
wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:21:00:f2:54:45  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0 bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

 Any rock to turn over would be appreciated[/code].[code]

EDIT: The kernel was missing wext support as mentioned in later posts. Adding this to the kernel solved the problem

----------

## DONAHUE

things to look at:

dmesg | grep -i ath9k

dmesg | grep -i wlan0

rc-update show   does not have wpa_supplicant, dhcpcd, or dhcp-client or net.eth0 in any run level, has wicd in default,

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 and /etc/init.d/net.eth0 removed

/var/log/wicd/wicd.log 

rc_hotplug="!net.eth0" in /etc/rc.conf

does iwlist wlan0 scan or iw wlan0 scan work

iwconfig

----------

## The Doctor

There is no output for the first commands and the run levels are correct.

The wicd log is more interesting. It says that wlan0 does not support scanning. It also says wlan0 no wireless extensions. I'll pastebin the log as soon as I can get it near an internet connection.

----------

## DONAHUE

wicd gui allows you to choose the wpa_supplicant driver, it defaults to wext but can be told to use nl80211 . i've been enabling wext support as a module  in the kernel (as a just in case) but selecting nl80211 in wicd..

----------

## 666threesixes666

i used a live cd to track down my ath9k problems.  try to emerge linux-firmware and give exact model numbers of the board.  if its usb you require linux-firmware as its ath9k_htc on top of ath9k.

----------

## The Doctor

I currently have wicd set to use nl80211, and I apparently did not set wext 

```
# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set
```

 I'll try selecting it. My kernel is built from a kernel seed. Here is my .config and my wicd log

My lspci reports my card as 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) and online sources say that ath9k does not require firmware.

EDIT: Its an internal card, not USB.

EDIT2: added pastbin kernel and wicd log.

----------

## 666threesixes666

id go with setting wext for now.

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/Atheros

& 

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k

may be helpful.

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

mkultra@mksrv ~ $ sudo iwlist scan

wlp0s2f1u1  Scan completed :

should be your new naming scheme not wlan0 too.....

----------

## The Doctor

Thanks, the first two options you listed are set in my kernel, the last one was not. I am currently rebuilding my kernel (and libreoffice, unfortunately) I'll report back if that was the issue.

 *Quote:*   

> should be your new naming scheme not wlan0 too.....

 

The new naming scheme only applies to udev. Alternatives like mdev and static-dev still use the kernel names.

----------

## DONAHUE

are you assigning a fixed ip in wicd gui? If not is dhcpcd or equivalent emerged?

----------

## The Doctor

dhcpcd is emerged. I'm not using a static ip. If I can't scan the network I don't know how to set one.

----------

## DONAHUE

just asking; the wicd.log begs the question

----------

## The Doctor

The problem was the missing kernel option CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT. I just had the opportunity to reboot into a new kernel. Apparently, this is required even for the nl80211 driver.

Thanks to both of you for the help.

----------

## DONAHUE

Bravo.

----------

